# Bossman's video for Foodnetworks "Grill It" with Bobby Flay



## bossman (May 19, 2008)

Foodnetwork is starting a new show this summer called "Grill It" with Bobby Flay where he goes and grills and BBQ's with backyard chef's from around the country. I finally got my video posted for viewing and voting.
If you all are inclined and would like to help a brother out to get picked to cook with Chef Flay I would appreciate your support! Here is the link for the video, its called "Bossman's Smoked Meatloaf with Hog Apple Beans"
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_gt/text/0,3195,FOOD_31139_67192,00.html?sortby=recent&pn=1  &pageref=Photo_Video-917539&vw_arrange_order=DESC&vw_sort_order=MOST_RE  CENT

Let me know what you all think! And thanks for your support!


----------



## coyote (May 19, 2008)

bossman, great video, and your presentation was great.. the beans was an eye catcher for sure with the apples..good luck.I wish I was as good. maybe one day. .


----------



## ronp (May 20, 2008)

Excellent!!


----------



## travcoman45 (May 20, 2008)

Mighty neat, I voted fer ya!


----------



## rtom (May 20, 2008)

looks great, very well done!!


----------



## justsmoke2 (May 20, 2008)

Yo Boss good looking video and meal to boot.  One thing I do is put my meat loaf on parchment paper.  15 minutes later I put on my sauce then as you let it go to the 160 mark.  Polk a few holes in the parchment paper and then some of the fat will drain off.  When I was first told about parchment paper i was relunctant to try it.  Also got my vote to before I forget.


----------



## bossman (May 20, 2008)

Thanks, it took alot of planning, the hardest part was getting the video posted!


----------



## bbqgoddess (May 20, 2008)

Looked great Bossman, Bobby Flay is one of my favorite Chefs..I can't wait to see you grilling with him!!!


----------



## blacklab (May 20, 2008)

Right on Bossman!

Good luck


----------



## kratzx4 (May 20, 2008)

great looking video. and tasty looking grub I gotta try the apple beans. you got my vote


----------



## bigdan (May 20, 2008)

got my vote! Those beans looked mighty tastey.


----------



## chargrilled (May 20, 2008)

Got my vote, good luck.  Looks like your in 3rd place right now, but the 1st place guy has had his video on there for 5 days, not the 18hrs yours has been posted.

Great job.


----------



## bossman (May 20, 2008)

Thats my hope as well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Keep on voting and viewing for me and hopefully it will happen!


----------



## waysideranch (May 20, 2008)

You got my vote.  Keep it going.


----------



## crockadale (May 21, 2008)

you got my vote. nice job.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (May 21, 2008)

Bossman, looks great. Can smell it from here in Orlando. And that grill is one fine piece of equipment. I voted for you. 5 all the way.


----------



## cman95 (May 21, 2008)

Voted for you and gave a five rating........!!!! Good luck Bossman.


----------



## lagogarda (May 21, 2008)

Voted for ya and looks like you moved into second!!!


----------



## 1894 (May 21, 2008)

Looks great to me , 5 stars


----------



## bossman (May 21, 2008)

You ALL are AWESOME  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the kind words and encouragement! Right now were in second!


----------



## craig chamberlain (May 21, 2008)

Good looking grub Bossman,I gave you 5 stars.


----------



## bossman (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for all your views and help, the video is doing well, please do us a favor and rate the video, this helps us in the standings and allows us to get closer to being chosen to cook with Chef Flay


----------



## jerkyaddict (May 26, 2008)

way to go bossman......hope you get to cook with flay !!!! very good video very descriptive , and thanks for the hog apple beans share cant
wait to try that one...oh and yeah i rated it 5 stars BEST OF LUCK !!!!


----------

